
Show HN: Europa – An Open Source Multi-Cloud Container Registry - kt9
https://www.distelli.com/europa
======
kt9
I'm the founder at Distelli and we just released a new container registry. I'm
happy to answer any questions.

ps: Its multi-cloud because it connects to other registries and pulls / pushes
images to them keeping everything in sync.

